# Hello, hello



## bludog

:10220: New to this site/forum. Learned of you folks over at RVparkReviews
We're fulltimers originally from southern california area. Sitting out the winter: catching up on good books, and new forums. SO many more out there than RVnet WOW. :thumbup1:
Still learning how to apply a 'signature' and avitar photo...

Cheers! 
Bludog


----------



## roadhouse

Welcome aboard. Its a great place here, I'm sure you'll love it.:thumbup1:


----------



## ctfortner

Hello Bludog, welcome to the site. We are glad you found us.

What type of camper do you travel with? Motorhome? 5'er?

To add an avatar, click on UserCP avove and then click edit avatar. You can then upload an avatar there.


----------



## bludog

Thanks ctfortner for the welcome!
Forgive me..I'm still stumbling around trying to get the 'signature' to stick :scratchhead:
We upgraded to a 2007 Fleetwood Southwind 32' w/Ford V 10. First time pulling a toad: 2007 Honda Element.

Been camping forever, starting with backpacks/tents via various cars/Jeeps. First 'RV' was a used Class C and it was downhill from there! :10001:
These smillies are a crack-up.
Cheers! Bludog.


----------



## kiteri

WELCOME bludog! :welcome:

Your screen name makes me smile, because when I have a difficult task for my sweetie, I call it a "blue dog". Meaning, he will have as easy a time getting me what I asked for as he will to find a blue dog! (This was out there before that guy from the Soprano's died his dog blue!)

You will LOVE it here!


----------



## mikey

Welcome bludog! Full timing huh?? Thats great, I am jealous


----------



## cricket2

hello bludog!


----------



## glfortner

Welcome about bludog. :10220: yes I have finally figured :bang: out how to use the smilies so I am having a good time with them.
I like your signature picture. I love to watch songbirds-from what I can tell it looks like a Blue Bird-or is it another type of bird?


----------



## l2l

Welcome aboard Bluedog :10220:


----------



## bludog

Wow...thanks everyone for the welcomes! You guys/gals are a breath of fresh air! :thumbup1:
The avitar photo is an American Kestrel. Am 'seeing' birds from a different perspective now that we've slowed down a bit.
Great feedback on the bludog handle. :rotflmao1:
Always named our camping vehicles. Current rig is full body paint: hues of blue/grays...and a shorty by Class A standards. 

These Smilies ARE so adorable! Great assortment !!!
Cheers!:whistling:


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the site bludog.


----------



## bludog

*Well Done Grasshopper*

:thumbup1:
Spent last couple hours just perusing. You all are a delightful bunch! Love the energy. :yippie:


----------



## mailfire99

I think everyone is geared up for spring time and camping. We all have the winter blues, some more so than others (Our northern friends)

How does it work out hauling the element around? You like it? It is a good option for hauling?


----------



## bludog

It's our 'mini suv' !!! 
Even at the low-end, it has all kinds of bells/whistles. The back seats flip up against the side...both bikes fit w/o removing wheels etc. :thumbup1: Easy wipe out (no carpet) floors. Fits 4 adult bodies no-problem. 

DH wishes it had a corvette engine...but, it's easier on the wallet to fill-up than his toys! :shocked:

Honda stopped telling folks that the Element can be towed 4-wheels-on-the-ground: so we were apprehensive (understatement) at first. Just follow the instructions from 2005 manual (for towing an automatic)...and it follows along like a champ. It's a keeper.


----------



## cassiem

Those are interesting litte vehicles, the element. I havent seen the inside of one, but they are very cute. I bet they do make a good tow vehicle.


----------



## bill0830

Always glad to see someone new to the site. Also glad to see you finding us from another site. :welcome:


----------



## mikey

I have ridden in the element before, a friend of mine had one. If I recall, you could actually remove the mats and stuff, and hose the inside out. dont know if I would do that , but I think it was possible.


----------



## bludog

Have not had to HOSE it out...but pretty easy to wipe down with wet cloth. Not as bouncy/and has loads more creature-comforts than my previous CJ Jeep. 
Doesn't have the 'jeep cachet'... but we're having fun!:clapping:


----------



## grace

I was reading all the welcomes for Bludog. :10220: I know that you are full timers. Most of us are full time at the job or at home, or both. I respect the ones that go to work, and the ones that stay home. We are tired of work, and need to go camping. After a long winter, camping on a cool lake hits the spot like nothing else. The sounds of green trees, and the wind blowing in them. Give me some of that quick.:10001:


----------



## bludog

Well said Grace! :thumbup1:
We worked 7am-8pm for decades. Camping was mad, crazy dashes over long weekends, fighting traffic to veg-out someplace spectacular. 
Two things gradually changed: kids grew up (into their own rat-races). And last several years have been frustrated with corporate moves, downsizing and off-shoring. (Grumble, grumble). Were being asked to please turn-off the lights as our last act for one company after another. 
:comfort_:
Soooo at 50...decided to take a break from that lifestyle: blow-the-funk-off. Had great fun plotting our escape! 
:10220:
Selling the house/expensive commuter-beheamoth autos, gave us some financial wiggle-room to explore at a slower pace. Only been at this 15 months...sure has opened our eyes. 
Ooooppps :whistling:sorry so long-winded!


----------



## glfortner

I think that is fantastic you can do that--I am sure you had to make some lifestyle changes, which many people are not willing to do. More power to you and enjoy-life is too short!!


----------



## grace

Well it's an enviable lifestyle change. For me when I was young going camping was relaxing. My Dad went because he loved fishing and being in the water. Being outdoors, and away from your house, and all it cares, is just right. Now, as an adult, I live in the city, and so we go to Sandy Bottom. It's those surroundings that I long for.


----------



## cassiem

That is fantastic bludog. The campers dream, full timin!! That seems to be the wave of the future everywhere, outsourcing. If I hear that one more time :whipyobut:


----------



## grace

We do need to go full time camping. But, most of have our little responsibilities staring us right in the face. They give us the gusto to feed them, and work to put roof over the head. They have such cute faces too. But our time of resting is coming very soon. Spring, and then summer are coming fast.


----------

